# 08 foreman and water



## zilla28 (Apr 27, 2011)

12kl


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm... If you're not getting water in the box but you have some on the filter i'd say look at the boot from the air box to the carb really close, might be some water getting in here thus why your filter is wet and you've got water in the bowl.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Check all the vent lines on the carb. I had one crack right where it went on the tube on the carb. (on my honda) i replaced all the factory hoses with new ones. Good luck on finding the problem. I know it can be a pain looking for that needle in the haystack. don't give up, it's always the last place you look.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i agree with the carb boot check those and the vent lines i also had a cracked one. and the boot where the snorkel comes into the box


----------

